# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  من أسرار الاعجاز (تكرار الكلمات في القرآن الكريم)

## محمد الوقفي

لفظة الدنيا قد تكرر 115 مرة في القرآن وهو نفس العدد الذي تكرر به لفظة الآخرة وذلك بالرغم من أنه ليست كل الآيات التي وردت فيها الدنيا وردت فيها الآخرة فهل هذا التساوي على سبل المصادفة ؟.  
لفظة الملائكة بلغ عددها 68 وهو نفس العدد الذي تكرر فيه لفظة الشيطان . وألفاظ الملائكة (ملك ، ملكا ، ملكين، ملائكة) يساوي لفظة الشيطان (الشياطين، شيطانا، شياطينهم) 
لفظة الحياة ومشتقاتها بلغ 145 مرة ويساوي عدد الفاظ الموت ومشتقاته .
لفظة الصالحات ومشتقاتها  167 مرة ويساوي لفظة السيئات ومشتقاتها .
ولفظة المحبة بلغ 83 مرة ويساوي لفظة الطاعة ولفظة الهدى بلغ 79مرة ويساوي لفظة الرحمة 
لفظة الشدة بلغ 102مرة ويساوي لفظة الصبر 
لفظة السلام بلغ 50 مرة ويساوي لفظة الطيبات 
لفظة العقل ومشتقاته يبلغ 49مرة ويساوي لفظة النور 
لفظة المصيبة بلغ 75مرة ويساوي لفظة الشكر ولفظة الجهر16 مرة ويساوي لفظة العلانية 
لفظة إبليس بلغ 11 مرة ويساوي لفظة الإستعاذة بالله 
لفظة الرغبة بلغ 8 مرات ويساوي لفظة الرهبة 
لفظة الرحمن بلغ 57 مرة ويساوي نصف عدد لفظة الرحيم البالغ 114 مرة ( لاحظ الإختلاف في الأعداد عما ورد أعلاه والسبب في احتساب البسملة أو صيغ الرحيم ورحيما) ولفظة الجزاء يبلغ 117 مرة ويساوي نصف عدد ألفاظ  المغفرة الذي  بلغ 234 مرة  
لفظة الفجار ورد 3 مرات ويساوي نصف عدد ألفاظ  الأبرار الذي ورد 6 مرات 
لفظة العسر 12 يبلغ ثلث عدد ألفاظ اليسر الذي يبلغ 36 مرة 
لفظة الشهر  بلغ 12 مرة  ( وكأنه يقول إن السنة 12 شهرا) 
لفظة اليوم بلغ عددها 365 مرة (وكأنه يقول إن السنة 365 يوما)  

ووردت لفظة جهنم 77 مرة  يقابلها لفظة  جنات ومشتقاتها وردت 77 مرة 
لفظة رجل مفردة وردت 24 مرة وكذلك   إمرأة مفردة وردت 24 مرة 
لفظة أخ وردت 4 مرات وكذلك لفظة  أخت وردت 4 مرات 
لفظة الحياة ومشتقاتها وردت 145 مرة وكذلك  الموت ومشتقاته ورد 145 
لفظة افسد وردت 50 مرة وكذلك لفظة ينفع وردت 50 مرة 
لفظة الرغبة وردت 8 مرات وكذلك الرهبة وردت 8 مرات والإيمان وردت 17 مرة وكذلك الكفر وردت 17 مرة والطيب وردت 7 مرات وكذلك الخبيث وردت 7 مرات والرشد وردت 3 مرات وكذلك الغي وردت 3 مرات 
لفظة شك وردت 15 مرة وكذلك لفظة ظن وردت 15 مرة ولفظة جهرة وردت 16 مرة وكذلك  علانية ومشتقاتها وردت 16 مرة 
لفظة هلك ومشتقاتها وردت 66 مرة وكذلك  نجاة الإنسان ومشتقاتها 66 مرة . 
لفظة  النور وردت 24 مرة  وكذلك  الظلمة وردت 24 مرة . 
لفظة ثقلت وردت 17 مرة وكذلك خفت وردت 17 مرة وألفاظ قبل ، قبلك وردت 149 وكذلك  بعد ، بعدك وردت 149 مرة 


ورود لفظ “الرسول” الوارد في القرآن الكريم في 160 آية وكانت سورتا “محمد” و “الفتح” هما اكثر السور القرآنية ذات العلاقة .
لفظ “القرآن” ورد في 69 آية  وقد وردت في 7 سلاسل وظلت كلمتان منها خارج السلاسل وكانت تلكما الكلمتان بمعنى القراءة مما شد -بخروجهما- من قوة النكتة.
عدد لفظ الجلالة “الله” في سورة البقرة مساو لعدد آياتها ، والفرق 4 أعداد وهناك 4 ألفاظ بدلا عن لفظ “الله” كما هو في “لا إله إلا هو” وبها يتم التوافق  .

----------

